# I love translating (me too) reaches 4000!!!!



## lazarus1907

Al empezar a escribir este mensaje, te faltaban sólo dos más para alcanzar los 4000, pero seguro que antes de que lo haya acabado, ya andas a medio camino de los 5000.

Permíteme que sea el primero en congratularte con un verbo que apenas se usa.

Un saludo cordial


----------



## cuchuflete

Estimad@ colega ILT-

Según la Santa Erreahé,



> Congratular.
> Resultados de la búsqueda                                     No se han encontrado documentos



Pues con documentos o bien indumentado, le encontramos

¡Muy bien congratulado!
 
*sea en castellano, inglés o en esapoñol.

Te ofrecemos las gracias con ramilletes ranascénicas.

Un abrazo,
cuchu
*​


----------



## ElaineG

Congratulations my lovely Hopita,

Thanks for being a wonderfully cheering colleague, as fun as you are wise. (I'm still waiting for my sopas, but I will still offer you this treat -- modelled after your own lovely form:


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades ILT!
Recibe un pequeño obsequio de una ranita a otra. 

un abrazo y gracias por tu excelente actitud de siempre y gran compañerismo,
LauraN


----------



## Agnès E.

Très chère amie,

May I offer you a Japanese lucky charm to celebrate your 4th postiversary!
You know how much I appreciate your company... may you carry on graciously hopping above rainbows the way you do here every day.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Day, ILT!*

I said it before and I'll say it again:

 _*WE LOVE I LOVE TRANSLATING!*_


----------



## lazarus1907

No entiendo como puede haber tanto desagradecido en este foro, con la de veces que ILT ha ayudado a alguien. A ver si con este mensaje la gente se da cuenta y vienen a rendir pleitesía (o a dar las gracias al menos).


----------



## Whodunit

Oh, again such a marvelous postiversairy. 

Muchas felicidades y gracias por tu apoyo increíble.


----------



## Rayines

¡Que puedas seguir croando por varios miles más!


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades y gracias por tantas contribuciones. Me has rescatado de la ignorancia munchas veces di'altiro. 
Dan "defeño" F


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

ILT,

¡Felicidades!

de la despistada de Tamaulipas   ¿estamos en español, verdad?  Or is it English?

¡Felicidades I love translating!


----------



## Eugin

*   *​*Muchas felicidades y muchísimas gracias por 4.000 cro-cros perfectamente atinados y recibidos con tanto agradecimiento!!! *
 
*¡¡Que nuestra ranita siga saltando por muchos posts más!!!  *
** 
*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!! 

Muchas gracias por tus sabios consejos.

Alundra.


----------



## tatis

¡Muchas felicidades! Gracias por tu ayuda...¡seguiremos en contacto!


----------



## elroy

*¡Muchas felicidades! *

_Thank you for your dedication to the forum, _
_for your sense of humor, _
_for your energy,_
_and for everything._​


----------



## Pilar Polledo

*Pues esoooo, que muchas felicidades!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## América

Muchísimas felicidades ILT.


----------



## DDT

So many beautiful things have already been said...I just can add your unofficial portrait (taken while you were peeping at this thread  )  and say

*¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!​*DDT


----------



## nichec

Thank you and congratulations


----------



## Metztli

*Muchísimas felicidades, I love Translating!!! y gracias por toda tu ayuda siempre!!!*


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations! And thanks for all your hard work and humour


----------



## beatrizg

¡Felicidades ILT! Que los 4000 se sigan multiplicando.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To a master translator:  4,000 thanks, gracias, and mercis!

Chaska


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Tigger saltarín **andaba dando saltos **por el bosque *
*de los 1000 acres **cuando me avisaron **que *
*mi ranita **favorita cumplía **5000 posts... *
*Corrí y corrí y, **aunque un poco tarde he llegado...*
*¡No puedo dejar de darte las gracias*
*por cada ayuda!*​


----------



## Fernando

Con un "pequeño" retraso, muchas gracias por los 4.000.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Congratulations!


----------



## Mei

Felicidades ILT!!

Mei


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations!
You deserve a vacation!
_​


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Muchas felicidades, I Love Translating!
Un cariñoso saludo desde Madrid.
EVA.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA PERMANENTE!!!!!!!!*

*¡¡¡UN GRAN BESO DESDE BUENOS AIRES!!!*

*Fernita*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wow, no me gusta que este foro esté al abajo de la pantalla... siempre me pierdo con las felicitaciones!  

Gaby: Un millón de gracias por todo tu ayuda. Desde el PRIMER día del foro, te has puesto ayudar a los demás y hacer lo que haces lo mejor: gozar las idiomas!  

¡Enhorabuena, chiquilla!


----------

